# Tatuaje Cabinet Gran Cojonu Cigar Review - Nice smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Medium body. Good ash. Slight sweetness at start and mid way

Read the full review here: Tatuaje Cabinet Gran Cojonu Cigar Review - Nice smoke


----------

